# my new 10g desk tank



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

my ne tank bad camara job lol


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

The Photo job and your tank look great to me!


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

thanks bro  still more to come


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

Pics are a little light but no too bad. Gotta love those clowns. Great job.
A Fire shrimp or a Coral Banded shrimp would look awesome in there.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

i was planing of puting a BTA to see if they lay eggs so can have nothing in that might harm the eggs


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

I thought of doing it myself but you need a lot of time and dedication with mixing the green water with the rotifers for feeding the fry. I followed a lot of threads on another site I was on and knew I didn't have the room-time-patience-or the dedication to carry this project out. Do a lot of research before you begin and good luck in your adventure.


----------



## soulsigma (May 28, 2009)

Nice set-up and the pictures look great. For a 10g your water looks very clear and is that a orange tree sponge you have?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

naw i got some orange polyps and a green digi


----------



## soulsigma (May 28, 2009)

Great I noticed the orange polyps What type)? and the green digi looks great. Do you find it hard to maintain your water parameters with such a small water volume:animated_fish_swimm?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

naw that first ime i filled it up was wit the water of a water change from the big tank i took 10g from my big tank put it in the 10g tank left it for couple days for cycle and everything in zero


----------



## soulsigma (May 28, 2009)

Whoaaaaaaaaaa Thanks for the info about the water, my next set-up will be using water from my 75g to cycle.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

the first time i filled up my 72g bow front i took the water from the beach lol


----------



## soulsigma (May 28, 2009)

No such luck my way all I have is freshwater lake Michigan.


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Marine Breeders Org. is an excellent resource for information on raising fry of all kinds - well worth checking out.

MOFIB - Marine Ornamental Fish & Invertebrate Breeders - Marine Fish Breeding / Saltwater Fish Breeding / Marine Invertebrate Breeding


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice looking tank,its off to a fabulous start it appears. Judging from the pics I will assume that you have Halide lighting, but maybe its the setting on the camera.

About that Anemone... In a tank that small its not really advisable for a number of reason only a couple of which I will touch on here. None of the Anemones that these clowns will host on in the wild have great success rates in shipping and then adapting to an aquarium. According to Joyce Wilkersons book Clownfish, they will host on Bubble Tips in captivity pretty redily and this is the easiest of the host anemones to keep in a tank. Keeping them in a nano though will present a few issues. You will for one have a species only tank...Clownfish and Anemone. Everything else will take a pounding from the stinging of the Anemone. Anemones in Nanos dont always fair well either due to the small water capacity and the propensity of the water quality to fluctuate considerable during the course of a day unless you have a Auto Top off system in place. The other hazad to your Anemone in a tank this small is all water intakes will have to be screened off with sponge sleaves or sooner or later you will end up with a moving Anemone finding a water intake, being sucked into it and becomeing "Anemone Puree" when it makes contack with the impeller of the pump. In a Nano this will likely result in a total and likely complete crash of your tank.

There are better alternatives as they will readily host in a number of other corals that are much more suitable. For example Xenia is one of the more common corals as is Anthelia (sp?) that will substitute as a host not that one is really needed for breeding them. They will stake out an spot and lay eggs irregardless of a host or not. Other corals I have used are larger Leather corals, Hammer, Torch and Frog Spawn just to name a few. The key is to have a colony large enough that a Clown fish wallowing in it wont make it completely close up or retract its polyps allowing it to still thrive despite the irritating clowns messing around in it. This is a far more preferrable alternative to an Anemone.

Here is you some "spiritual enrichment" you might not have seen that supports the above.

False Perc Clown


HTH's


----------

